
I drove the Tesla Model 3 and it's not 'mainstream' - evo_9
http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/11/technology/tesla-model-3-review/index.html
======
djsumdog
What a terrible UI for ... everything. Everything via the touch screen?
Including mirrors? windows? Are you fucking kidding me?

And I don't want to hear that, "Well with the assisted pilot" (and no, not
"auto pilot", what a stupid marketing ploy. It's not autonomous and you
shouldn't give drivers a false sense of security so they're less engaged when
driving).

For the $57k price, there should be a heads up display with all relevant data,
or at least the option for one.

Also, what is this stupid UI choice recently in "less is more?" There are so
many devices out there today with "one button" and different LED flashing
patterns you have to remember for use. Do the windows really not have power
buttons, because dropping the window at a drive through is going to be super
annoying and more complicated than it should be.

Edit: spelling

~~~
Cyberdog
They _have_ to put at least a frickin' speedometer front and center (relative
to the driver), and preferably a battery level meter too. It couldn't cost
that much more to put one there.

Would be very surprised if there doesn't end up being a market for aftermarket
mods for that sort of thing. Hopefully Tesla takes the hint and fixes it on
the next iteration.

~~~
tinalumfoil
Personally, I can't imagine the speedometer bothering me. What really bothers
me is the lack of tactile controls. When I'm driving in tough conditions (or
any conditions for that matter) I need to be able to change basic controls
without looking. For instance, if I sense something's amiss and decide the
volume is too loud, I can't be playing fat fingers with the touchscreen.

~~~
remarkEon
This is what so confuses me. It’s the same reason that your phone makes a
_horrible_ TV remote. You have to look back and forth between the controller
and what it’s controlling.

I’m genuinely confused why automakers (it’s not just Tesla but they seem to be
the worst offenders) do this. Even if we get full self-driving cars tactile
controls are still _far_ superior for basic functionality to a touchscreen.
For more specific operations sure, but I shouldn’t have to aim a finger mash
to change the volume.

~~~
djsumdog
I had a friend whose Jeep Cherokee had climate control and heated seats on the
touch screen interface. I thought it was a terrible design choice. Actually
most of that car was a terrible design choice.

------
outworlder
So it is good looking, it is fun to drive, it has a decent base price if you
don't splurge on options. Changing speed through the touchscreen when you are
using the autopilot hardly seems the end of the world. So almost all
positives.

I really dislike the center console. At least the speedometer should be
visible at all times(a hud focused at infinity would be ideal), everything
else is less important. Still, this is becoming a trend now (I'd guess it's
for cost-cutting).

What about readability of that screen under sunlight? I see nothing in the
article addressing that. Is it just a non-issue?

~~~
vvanders
The Saturn Ion had a really similar speedometer placement. I actually liked it
since it was in the same horizontal line as the left/right mirrors so it took
a little less effort to use.

~~~
carlivar
This is usually done for cost saving reasons, since the gauges don't need to
be moved for right or left hand drive builds.

Same goes for center "master power windows" controls, locks, etc

Every time I see center mounted stuff I figure it is a global car platform and
a cost saving measure.

~~~
Cyberdog
The steering wheel assembly itself still goes on one side or the other,
though. If they have to be non-symmetrical about that, they can find a way to
be non-symmetrical with a simple speedometer too.

------
freehunter
This is a pretty sparse article/video that doesn't quite back up the premise
of the headline, which is "the only people who will buy one are Tesla people".
Basically the single complaint is "the gauges and controls are on a
touchscreen". There's a side complaint of "the one I drove was really
expensive" but those are options, which every vehicle has.

Everything else is "it's fast and exciting and fun" which sounds pretty
appealing.

~~~
conception
I have the new Prius Prime that uses a giant touchscreen as well and not using
mechanical controls for things like AC and Radio at least partially is a
terrible trend. It's so distracting being unable to adjust things without
looking away from the road.

~~~
westoque
I believe NOT using mechanical controls is a step in the right direction for
UI/UX in cars. Eventually this will lead to voice controls which will
ultimately be safer.

~~~
mixmax
ah yes, voice control....

In your tesla all you might have to do is say "left driver seat window down"
and the window opens. If you only want it halfway down you will have to say
"stop" at the right point.

Of course if your aunt borrows your car she will have no idea how to roll down
the window because she doesn't know the proper voice control.

Of course it won't work when the window is open and you're driving fast
because of the noise.

Of course you won't be able to remember all of the voice controls, and will
inevitably end up screaming at your car to open the hood because you don't
remember exactly which words to use.

Of course, before you go on your first ride you should read the manual and
memorise all the voice controls.

Of course you should never say the words "open hood" while driving for obvious
reasons.

Do you still think voice control is a great idea in a car?

~~~
westoque
True. Thanks for enlightening me.

Maybe a combination of a more seamless UI like Star Trek along voice with
control then?

------
atonse
Wow that article was low on substance.

Basically the author wanted more physical buttons. Everything else was a
compliment.

~~~
carlivar
He said the lack of buttons was extremely distracting. That's only one
problem, but a big problem.

------
YouKnowBetter
TL;DR It is a car made for people who do not like driving cars the old way.

Huge market: old people, easily distracted people, people who are not
petrolheads.

But surely all car review experts will miss the current interfaces we have
grown to love and like. I have issues with every single car that tries to
modernize the interface. Think Citroen with it's odd satelites, think BMW with
it's knob-thiny, but every once in a while there are changes that are just
fantastic: HUD! Steeringwheel heating! DSG!

------
akmarinov
So the main problem for the author is the instruments cluster, it seems. They
keep mentioning other cars that they’d like to have at various price points,
yet don’t offer any concrete models and don’t mention any pluses and minuses
they might have. It just seems like a random rant, that’s not that objective.

------
carlivar
Does the Model 3 have an API? I wonder if aftermarket or DIY knobs and buttons
and gauges would be possible.

~~~
Aloha
My car probably shouldnt have an API.

~~~
TheSmiddy
An API for non critical functions is fine: radio, air con, etc.

Probably only want a read only one for everything else though.

~~~
Aloha
Generally what goes for an API around here involves a javascript library, a
internet connection, and a sizable amount of data transfer.. and to remotely
control something like a thermostat 2-3 feet away from me I have to send
packets half way around the world - I'm okay without any of this. If I want to
control shit over CANBUS I can.

------
kbenson
It could just be me, but every time I see a video review of a car and it's not
Brian Cooley doing it, I think _Brian Cooley would do this better, and he 'd
sound better doing it._ He makes every review interesting.

